# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Cop's nightmare, but 'Awake' is a dream - Newsday

## Dream Guide Team

USA TODAY*Cop's nightmare, but 'Awake' is a dream**Newsday*In fact, one may be real, the other simply a very *lucid dream*. He has shrinks in each realm -- Dr. Evans (Cherry Jones) and Dr. Lee (BD Wong) -- trying to convince him that their world is real and the other but a dream. And he has partners in each *...*Producers Howard Gordon and Kyle Killen AWAKE InterviewCollider.com*all 55 news articles »*

----------


## Ctharlhie

Somewhat erroneous to say 'very lucid dream', if he was lucid he would know immediately which was reality.

But anyway, Jason Isaacs is awesome, cool premise, I'm definitely watching.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Sounds interesting, if only he knew how to reality check.

----------


## gab

I felt like calling him up and telling him to ditch the shrinks and register at DV instead  :smiley:

----------

